# Kitchen wiring questions!



## Quattro (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey all!

I spent some time at my breaker box over the weekend, re-routing some basement circuits and fixing some things the previous owner screwed up.  

Overall, I was able to "gain" one 20A circuit. This is good, because my kitchen remodel is going to require at least one more circuit. On to the questions:

1. Should the new fridge have it's own circuit, or can it share with something else? It is a fairly standard GE unit with freezer on the bottom (no dispenser, but it does have ice maker)...brand new.

2. Can the new over-the-range microwave share the same circuit as the electric-light cooktop? The cooktop is gas, but will need juice for ignition. I assume this is OK.

3. The current range/oven has a dual 40A breaker, and I think 4/3 wiring (or is that 6/3?). We're replacing that with a double wall-oven. Can I just use this same circuit? 
I hope so!

That's it for now. 

Thanks!


----------



## petey_racer (Jan 22, 2007)

1) Doesn't have to but should. It is always a good idea to have the fridge dedicated.

2) It is a very common, and legal, to have an OTR micro and gas range clicker receptacle sharing a circuit.

3) Can't say for sure without specs of the new oven. But...I would all but guarantee the existing circuit will be fine if 6/3 .
Check the requirements of the new oven. This is key.


----------



## Quattro (Jan 29, 2007)

Just checked the cable running to the range...it's 8/3! Still haven't looked at the  new oven specs (it's still in the box in the garage). 

Thanks for the help, petey!


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 30, 2007)

Visit the MFG. web site, there will be a PDF with almost all the information.


----------



## petey_racer (Jan 30, 2007)

Quattro said:


> Just checked the cable running to the range...it's 8/3!


As long as the oven is rated at 12Kw or less you are fine.


----------



## Quattro (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks guys! The online manual says 7.2Kw @ 240V. I think I'm set.


----------

